# Starting am online business. No Credit Card but with Paypal acnt



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I tried to open a shop on eBay but they require a credit card. Even though I have had an eBay/Paypal account for several years. I have never had a credit card and do not wish to ever get one (that was the whole point in opening a paypal account linked to my bank checking account). Have been out of debt for over 10 years and do not plan on going into debt either.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to open an online shop (and what website I can use) without using a credit card?

Thx


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm sure people will want to Pay YOU with a credit/debt card. I used to use PayPal's merchant account. It was about $30 per month, but gave me the ability to take any kind of card over the phone, or in person. 

It was well worth it and helped to increase business.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a sales website and use a provider with a Dansie shopping cart and set up Paypal as the payment processor. That way people can use their credit cards through Paypal. The cost of the hosting service is more expensive than a "free site" but is well worth it to me. I use Vener.net but I'm sure there are others out there. 
Does E-Bay accept a debit card rather than a credit card? Can't believe they wouldn't. 
BTW, you can have a credit card and not go into debt. Either don't use it (except for the E-Bay business) or pay it off at the end of each month, which is what I do.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Can't you use a prepaid credit card, like Greendot?

You can always open your own website. Use Mal's shopping cart (it's free)
and it integrates with paypal. Of course, then you would need to advertise and wouldn't have the front like ebay. 

I think you can sell on ebay without a shop too. That might be an option.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I didn't think about my debit card. Will have to call em up see if that will work.

Yes I put up a couple listings up already for my passion flower extracts without opening a shop. Will see how that goes too.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I didn't think about my debit card. Will have to call em up see if that will work.
> 
> Yes I put up a couple listings up already for my passion flower extracts without opening a shop. Will see how that goes too.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


I set up Etsy with my paypal debit card and ordered the free paypal card reader also, which came in handy with a Canadian customer who wanted garlic. I only used it once but I pay no monthly fees and it is a good option to have. 

You will have to post links so we can see your listings!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nope they won't accept a debit card for opening up an eBay shop. Person I talked with said I can't open one up without a credit card. They don't like them prepaid cards either.

Romy here's the 2 listings I have up so far:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370705353182?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370705353411?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I'm gonna wait and see if there's any interest and if/when they sell how much the eBay/PayPal fees are gonne be. Got a few views but no bids or watchers. Still 4 days to go though on 7 day listings. Been my experience most activity takes place in the last few hours anyway.

Would really love to have a shop though. Could put all my Passion Flower extracts up in 1 "buy it now" listing with options to select more than 1 quantity and which sizes........

Do you have the link to "Etsy"?

Thx,
David


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nope they won't accept a debit card for opening up an eBay shop. Person I talked with said I can't open one up without a credit card. They don't like them prepaid cards either.
> 
> Romy here's the 2 listings I have up so far:
> 
> ...


Hello David,
Well as it turns out, when I set up an Etsy account they did take my paypal card and ran it like a credit card. It has the master card logo and I just entered the numbers back then but they did not ask if it was a paypal debit card so I did not even tell them what it was as it runs like either at a store. I do not have credit cards.  I don't want them and that is interesting that Etsy does not want to recognize a paypal card/account to bill to? 

I am working on my Pinterest boards....

I cancelled my etsy account but go to Pinterest! You can watch a Youtube video on how to set up boards and to use Pinterest. It is not a selling site but a sharing site. Folks will follow your pictures to your site where you sell but you post other things you share, like ideas, scenery, just lovely pictures of all kinds of stuff organized in Boards you name. I have a blog plus a couple sites my husband did for me that my pictures can be linked to. 

http://pinterest.com/

I will go look at those listings....


----------

